# Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004



## Nordangler (12. September 2004)

Hier ein aktueller Bericht von mir. Im Anschluß setze ich die Berichte der Teilnehmer mit rein und ergänze die Tage immer wieder die Berichte, bis ich sie von allen habe.
Also immer einmal hier reinschauen!!!!!!

Gegen 7.45 Uhr stand die ganze angemeldete Meute vor meiner Tür.
Bis auf einen waren alle gekommen. Die Teilnehmer wurden noch schnell mit einem heißen Kaffee betreut und dann ging es verteilt in 3 Autos Richtung Dänemark.
Auf dem Wege dorthin, hielten wir noch schnell bei Holgers Angelshop in Flensburg um uns mit Seeringelwürmer einzudecken. Der eine oder andere brauchte auch einen Angelschein für Dänemark. Bei Holger stieß Jelle noch zu uns.
Gemeinsam ging es nun nach Dänemark. Nach knapp einer Stunde Fahrt waren wir in Fredericia/Middelfahrt angekommen. Nun nur noch schnell zum Hafen zum angeln.
Dort angekommen gab es die erste bittere und böse Überraschung.
Der Hafen war komplett abgesperrt. Auf Grund der EU-Verordnung wird jeder
Umschlag-Hafen in Europa komplett dichtgemacht. Daran sollte man sich in Zukunft gewöhnen.

Nach kurzer Beratung fingen wir an einer Steinböschung an zu angeln. Hier waren schon einige andere Angler zugegen und so ging es hoffnungsvoll los.
Kurze Einweisung in den Buttlöffel und los ran an den Feind ähm die Platten.
Schon beim ersten Wurf hatte Jörg (oh-nemo) den ersten Platten dran.
Eine schöne Flunder kam an das Tageslicht. Kurz darauf hatte Sven H. einen Lippfisch an der Angel. Der kam natürlich sofort nach einem Foto wieder ins Wasser.
Nun fingen die anderen auch ihre ersten Platten.
Blauortsand und Sylverpassi zogen ihre Beute als nächstes an Land. Dicht gefolgt von Marc R. und AndreasP.
Irgendwann konnte ich dann auch loslegen und hatte bald darauf meine erste Flunder.
Nach ca. 2 Stunden ca. 15 Platten, 4 Lippfischen und 3 kleinen Dorschen wechselten wir den Platz.
Am anderen Platz angekommen, zogen wir lange Gesichter. Eine starke Strömung herrschte, so das eigentlich kein angeln möglich war. Trotzdem haben wir es versucht ( ca. eine halbe Stunde) und fingen 3 Dorsche und einen Lippfisch.
Nach kurzer Beratung mit Blauortsand fuhren wir nun über die Brücke direkt an den freien Anlegehafen von Middelfahrt. Dort angekommen mußten wir feststellen, das auch andere auf die Idee kamen zu angeln an diesem Tag.
Ca. 30 Dänen bevölkerten die Mole.
Aber frech wie wir waren fanden auch wir hier unseren Platz. Ein Blick nach rechts und nach links zeigte mir, das die Dänen bis dato nicht recht erfolgreich waren mit ihrer Angelei. Mir sollte das aber egal sein, da ja meine Truppe fangen sollte und so war es dann auch.
In den nächsten 4 Stunden sollten wir hier knapp 100 Platte erbeuten, sowie 2 Seescorpione, einige Dorsche, einen Hornhecht sowie einen Lippfisch.
Sylver und Jelle hatten eine Art Wettbewerb, wobei Jelle gewann mit 4 Butt Vorsprung, dafür hatte Sylver noch ca. 10 Dorsche. Aber alle aus der Kinderstube.
oh-nemo, AndreasP, Marc Ro., Marc Ra., sowie Sven H. und ich fingen um die 10 Butt.
Hornhechteutin konnte leider nur 2 auf die Waage werfen. Aber er nahm es mit wahrem Heldenmut. Dabei sein ist alles war sein Motto.
In der Zwischenzeit wurden rechts und links von uns wenig gefangen bis garnichts. Woran das lag, kann ich nicht sagen. Vieleicht hatten sie keine Löffel !!!
Fazit von dem Tag in meinen Augen!!
Eine tolle Truppe, die trotz einigen negativen Überraschungen immer bei der Stange blieb. Weiterhin haben sie den Umgang mit dem Buttlöffel kennengelernt und auch super umgesetzt.
Der Spaßfaktor war dabei deutlich bei 100. Hier noch ein großes Danke schön an die Teilnehmer des Kurses.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (12. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Jelle und Marc


----------



## Nordangler (12. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

hier noch ein paar oh-nemo und Sylver


----------



## Nordangler (12. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Sven H.  Patrick und Marc Ro.


----------



## Nordangler (12. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Hier die ersten Kommentare der Teilnehmer.

Moin Sven,kleiner Bericht von mir.

Nachdem Hornhechteutin mich morgens um 6.00 Uhr abholte und wir 5 Min. später Sylverpasi eingeladen hatten ging es ruckizucki in einem richtig tollen "Anglerauto" in Richtung Lürschau zum Nordangler Sven.
Wie versprochen gab es noch einen Kaffee und wir wurden uns den anderen vorgestellt.
Dann zu Holgers Angel Shop in Flensburg um die vorbestellten Seeringelwürmer abzuholen.
Weiter ging es nach Fredericia/DK. Im Hafen angekommen stellte sich heraus das die Hot-Spots im Hafengebiet nicht mehr zu erreichen waren da Sie durch Zäune und Tore verschlossen waren.
Nichts desto trotz wurde ein Platz vom "geschulten" Auge des Nordanglers ausgesucht.
Wir bekamen jeder unseren Buttlöffel und nach einer kleinen Einweisung ging es los. Wie sollte es anders sein, ich fing "natürlich" den ersten Butt beim ersten Wurf.
Die anderen ließen aber auch nicht lange auf sich warten.
Nach ca. 2 Std. versetzten wir uns unter die Autobahnbrücke(die das Dänische Festland mit der Insel Fyn verbindet).Es war dort eine starke Strömung in Gange so das nach einem kurzen Angelversuch erneut das Revier gewechselt wurde.
Nach einem Vorschlag, ich glaube Jelle war´s ,fuhren wir einen Parkplatz direkt an einer Kaimauer an. Ruten wurden aufgebaut und wir wurden von den anwesenden Anglern die wohl doch schon vereinzelt die eine oder andere Platte gefangen hatten misstrauisch beäugelt.
Wie sollte es auch wieder anders sein das ich den Plattensegen eröffnete.
Was nun passierte grenzte nahezu an "Zauberei":
Ich hielt mich einwenig zurück aber 2 von uns fingen mit dem Buttlöffel bei fast jedem Wurf eine Platte. Es machte uns einen Riesenspaß und Zeit verging wie im Fluge.
Ab und zu war mal ein untermassiger Dorsch dabei, Lippfisch oder Seeskorpion.
Einer von uns fing einen fast armdicken Hornhecht wie ich Ihn in diesem Jahr noch nicht sah.
Mein Fazit:
Es hat nicht nur Spaß gemacht nein ich habe auch das "leichte" angeln mit dem Buttlöffel "genossen".
Für mich war noch wichtiger das ich mal wieder sehr nette Angler aus dem Norden kennen gelernt habe.
Sven, wir haben einen schönen Tag mit Dir verbracht.

Gruß oh-nemo (Jörg)
__________________
Gruß aus Malente , Jörg



Hi Sven!

Hiermit möchte ich mich noch einmal bei Dir bedanken! Eine sehr gelungene Tour!

Mein persönlicher Eindruck von dem Buttlöffel ist sehr positiv ausgefallen. Erst war ich ziemlich skeptisch, aber nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit der Handhabung des Buttlöffel´s konnte ich mich doch dafür begeistern. Ich musste zuerst ein Gefühl entwickeln, um einige zaghafte Bisse zu verwerten. Dieses war anfangs wirklich nicht leicht. Hat man zu früh angehauen, ging das ganze ins Leere. Man muss also tatsächlich etwas geduldig sein. Richtig anhauen braucht man auch nicht. Nur ein leichtes anziehen der Rute reicht vollkommen aus, um den Fisch zu haken! So hab ich es auf jeden Fall empfunden. Wenn nach einigen Würfen kein Biss zu spüren war, habe ich den Buttlöffel aggressiver über den Grund gezupft. Danach kam öfters eine Attacke auf den Köder. Man muss also etwas varieren. Wenn die Plattfische nicht so richtig wollten, habe ich den Buttlöffel sehr langsam geführt, was auch dann einige Plattfische zum Anbiss verleitete. Selbstverständlich ist der Buttlöffel nicht nur für Plattfische fängig. Wie wir erleben konnten, bissen sogar Lippfische, Seeskorpione, Dorsche und sogar ein Hornhecht. Im allgemeinen bin ich, sowohl von der Gruppe als auch von der Tour, sehr begeistert! Ich habe mich sehr gefreut, dass ich bei diesem Buttlöffelkurs dabei sein durfte. Bis zum nächsten Mal

Gruss Dennis (Sylverpasi)

Ich bin morgens um kurz vor 7 aufgestanden, dann gings ab zu Sven. Nachdem 
wir uns vorgestellt worden waren ging es dann endlich los. Wir hielten 
jedoch noch kurz in Flensburg an um die Würmer mit samt eines weiteren 
anglers abzuholen. Danach gings ab nach dk angekommen in Fredericia mussten 
wir feststellen das der Hafen abgeriegelt war doch wir fanden eine Stelle. 
Sven verteilte die Buttlöffel gab eine kleine Einweisung und dann gings los. 
Ich fing an dieser Stelle nur einen Butt und den hatte ich beim ersten Wurf 
an der Schwanzflosse geharkt. Dann wechselten wir erstmals unsere Stelle Und 
zwar unter die Brücke doch die fahrt hätten wir uns auch sparen können.
Wir wechselten also nochmal und zwar auf die andere Seite und dort ging es 
richtig los wir zogen einen Butt nach dem anderen aus dem Wasser was den 
anderen dort anwesenden anglern wohl garnich gefiel ich fing neben ein paar 
Butt und vielen kleinen dorschen einen docht recht großen Hornhecht welcher 
mein persönliches Highlight war. Also für mich sind die Buttlöfel echt gut 
und fangen kann man mit denen wohl echt so gut wie alles (auch andere 
Vorfächer). Danke an alle die dabei waren und besonders an Sven. Es war ein 
schöner Tag     MfG Marc Ra.


Moinsen,

hier nun auch mein Bericht:
6 Uhr morgens, der Wecker klingelt. Mit Mühe aufgestanden, geduscht und die letzten Sachen gepackt. Um 7 Uhr 15 ging es dann nach Lürschau. Dort angekommen noch schnell einen Kaffee getrunken und dann auf nach FL zu Holgers Top Shop, um Seeringler zu kaufen und Jelle einzusammeln. Etwas zusätzliches Equipment wurde natürlich auch noch eingekauft! ;-) 60 Minuten später Ankunft in Fredericia/DK. Der erste kleine Dämpfer: Hafen komplett gesperrt! Ein kleiner Abschnitt, der auch von einigen anderen Anglern besetzt war, wurde dann doch von Sven für die ersten Gehversuche mit dem Buttlöffel auserkoren. Nach kurzer Einweisung ging es auch gleich los. Die Fänge waren am Anfang ganz ordentlich, ließen zum Ende hin aber nach. Ich hatte nach ca. 2 Stunden 5 Schollen, 2 Dorsche und 1 Kliesche, die letzten 3 durften aber weiterwachsen, der Rest wurde versorgt. Um 13 Uhr ging es an die Brücke, die Fyn mit dem dänischen Festland verbindet. Ab in die Wathosen und los ging's. An Fischen gab es außer einigen Nemos nichts und so blieb Jelle ein wenig Zeit, den Jörch etwas zu veräppeln. ;-) Nach kurzer Zeit Stellenwechsel auf die andere Seite an eine Kaimauer. Angler waren sehr viele vorhanden, gefangen wurde am Anfang so gut wie nichts. Löffel 'raus und gleich die erste Platte von Jörg. Mit mir hat es das Glück am Anfang nicht so gut gemeint. Insgesamt 4 Buttlöffel und mehrere Haken gingen verloren, während Jelle und Dennis schon einen Fisch nach dem Anderen aus dem Wasser zogen (ihr habt auch die bessere Stelle gehabt, nich wahr ;-)). Später lief es aber auch bei mir noch ganz gut und ich kam nochmal relativ dicht heran, einige Klieschen, Schollen und Nemos konnten verhaftet werden. Zum Ende sind die Beiden aber klar davongezogen. Die Fische bissen relativ vorsichtig, haben den Köder lange Zeit verfolgt, mit ihm gespielt (Platte mit einem inhalierten Haken konnte ich an dieser Stelle eine fangen, und die war leider untermaßig). Ein etwas aggressiveres zupfen konnte sie häufig zum Zuschnappen bewegen, was mit einem leichten Anheben der Rute quittiert wurde. 
Die dänischen Angler hatten nicht den Erfolg, den wir verzeichnen konnten und sind zum Teil mit mürrischen Gesichtern abgezogen.  
Nachdem die Würmer am Abend verbraucht waren, ging es wieder Richtung good old germany. Mein Fazit: Ein toller Angeltag mit tollen Leuten, der mit einigen Fischen abgerundet wurde. Der Buttlöffel hat in diesem Fall zweifelsfrei mehr Fisch als die ansitzenden Kollegen gefangen. Auch die Artenvielfalt der gestern gefangenen Fische (Scholle, Flunder, Kliesche, Dorsch, Seeskopion, Lippfisch und Hornhecht) war erstaunlich. Neben dem Buttlöffel selber hat aber sicherlich auch die Bewegung des Köders und die wesentlich größere Fläche, die abgefischt werden kann, eine Rolle gespielt. Ich werde ihn ganz sicher nicht zum letzten Mal verwendet haben!
__________________
Viele Grüße,
Marc



Hallo Sven

anbei meinen kleinen Bericht zum Buttlöffelkurs.

Mit vielen Fragen auf der Zunge ,, ein Buttlöffel was ist das, wie geht das, was Fängt das´´ kam ich in der Zentrale DER NORDEN ANGELT in Lürschau an.

Ich nahm an als einer der ersten aufzuschlagen, doch nein in der Auffahrt stand schon fast der ganze Trupp Kursteilnehmer, nach kurzem Bekannt machen gab es den versprochenen Kaffee im Wohnzimmer (hier noch einmal ein großes Lob an die Hausherrin, den es ist bestimmt nicht überall üblich einen Trupp Angler morgens ins Haus zu lassen um Kaffee zu schlürfen).

Kurz vor geplantem Aufbruch Uhr 8.00 ein kurzes Durchzählen ob auch alle anwesend sind, nein einer fehlt noch, also heißt es Warten bis Uhr 8.15 es könnte ja ein kleiner Stau o.ä. sein. Trotz Kaffee und netter Unterhaltung werden auch 15 Minuten lang wen es heißt wo ist das Wasser. Es ist Uhr 8.15 aber der letzte Teilnehmer trifft nicht ein. Dazwischen kommen kann ja immer etwas, jedoch könnte man einen Anruf mit einer Entschuldigung erwarten. (Kurs kostet nichts dann ist es egal)    

Nun noch schnell auf dem Weg in Flensburg bei Holgers Angelshop (Top Shop) vorbeigeschaut um Blausandort aufzusammeln, die bereits bestellten Ringelwürmer und Dänischen Angellizenzen abzuholen.

Schon hier zeigt sich die perfekte Organisation.  

Der kurze Weg zur dänischen Grenze ist geschafft, doch der eigentlich kurze Weg zum Zielort zog sich doch etwas hin wenn man es kaum erwarten kann das Wasser zu sehen um mit dem Angeln zu beginnen.

Eingetroffen am Zielort, eine Enttäuschung, die Hafenbehörden haben den gesamten Hafenbereich abgeriegelt. Doch kein Problem, ein paar hundert Meter weiter gab es noch einen freien Bereich.

Alle raus aus den Fahrzeugen und die mitgebrachte Ausrüstung montiert, es folgte eine kleine Einweisung in der Montage des Buttlöffels. Nun öffnete Sven seinen Angelkoffer, es schimmerte uns goldfarben entgegen die BUTTLÖFFEL.

Nach Montage der goldglänzenden Löffel, verteilten wir und am Uferrand, schon die ersten Würfe brachten den versprochenen Fang.

Sven kümmerte sich um jeden einzelnen und gab jedem Tips zur Handhabung mit dem Buttlöffel.    

Die Zeit verflog, es war soweit die Stelle zu wechseln um auch andere Uferbereiche mit dem Buttlöffel zu testen bzw. das Buttlöffeln in verschiedenen Situationen zu erlernen.

Nach 10 Minuten fahrt war unser zweites Ziel erreicht, ein kurzer Blick von Sven auf das Wasser, hier ist heute die Strömung zu stark aber wir versuchten es, schnell rein in die Wathosen und ans bzw. ins Wasser. Nach kurzen Versuchen mussten wir leider abbrechen wie Sven schon sagte die Strömung war zu stark.
Raus aus den Klamotten, Geschirr verladen und weiter geht es, auch hier unsere Bewunderung über den uns vorausfahrenden roten Wagen mit dem Schriftzug 
WWW DER-NORDEN-ANGELT.de, rechts, links ab und zu auch zweimal links der Sven kennt sich aus als wen er hier aufgewachsen ist.

Angekommen am Ziel fanden wir noch ein kleines Plätzchen zwischen zahlreich angelnden Dänen, welche mit diversen Methoden den Plattfischen nachstellten.

Ausrüstung schnell montiert und rein die Buttlöffel, schon nach den ersten Würfen
Kontakt die Rutenspitzen schlugen an. 

Blicke von links und rechts auf unseren Standort an der Kaimauer.

Sicherlich lag es nicht an den Seeringel-Würmern das die Plattfische nur bei uns an den Haken gingen.  

Die Zeit verflog es war Zeit einzupacken den die Fangergebnisse waren überaus erfolgreich.

Überzeugt von der Angelmethode ein wirklich aktives Fischen, gleich noch eine handvoll Büttlöffel erworben und ab auf den Heimweg. 

Hier noch einmal meinen Dank an alle Teilnehmer für diesen wirklich gelungenen Tag.

Gruß 

Andreas P

Buttlöffelangeln in Dänemark am 11.9.2004

So, endlich hatte das warten ein Ende. Der Samstag war da, Angeln und Ausrüstung im Auto. Um 6 Uhr habe ich dann schnell Dennis und Jörg aus Malente abgeholt und los ging es in Richtung Lürschau . Nach einer herzlichen Begrüßung durch unseren Gastgeber Sven und seiner Frau gab es erst einmal Kaffee. Nachdem alle eingetroffen waren ging es erstenmal nach Flensburg zum einem Angelladen um unsere Ausrüstung für den Tag wie Wattis und Karten zu verfolgständigen . Nach einer letzten Zigarette ab nach Dänemark , die Platten warteten schon auf uns . Im Hafen eingetroffen mussten wir leider feststellen, das der Platz den Sven ausgesucht hatte versperrt war, aber Sven ist nicht Sven wenn, er nicht eine Alternative hätte. Nach einer kurzen Einweisung ging es dann endlich los und die Buttlöffel waren im Wasser . Jörg hatte den ersten Platten unter großem Hurra gefangen und es sollte nicht der letzte Platte für den Tag gewesen sein. Ein paar Minidorsche waren auch dabei, die selbstverständlich wieder zurück in ihr Element durften. Der nächste Platz unter einer Brücke war durch die sehr starke Strömung nicht so klasse, aber auch da wurden ein paar kleine Dorsche mit dem Buttlöffel überlistet.
Also, wieder Platz wechseln zu einem anderen Hafen und der war der Hit schlecht hin. Eine Platte nach der anderen wurde gefangen von den kleinen Dorschen mal ganz zu schweigen. Was aber das größte war, auch ein sehr schöner großer Hornhecht wurde dem Buttlöffel zum Verhängnis.
Ich kann nur sagen, mit dem Buttlöffel habe ich nicht zum letzten mal geangelt einfach klasse. Ich hatte trotz meiner nur 2 Platten sehr sehr viel Spaß dabei. Die Gruppe war einfach klasse und ich habe selten eine solchen Gemeinschaft erlebt zumal von 10 bis 45 Jahren alles dabei war.
Vielen Dank für den schönen Tag
Michael Woyda ( hornhechteutin )
,


----------



## Lotte (12. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

moin-moin,

 man da habt ihr aber einen feinen tag verbracht!!! danke für den bericht und die fotos!!! habe schon ganz sehnsüchtig darauf gewartet!!! wenn du nochmal einen kurs anbietest bin ich mit sicherheit auch dabei!!! 

   vielen dank nochmal für den bericht und die pix!!!


----------



## Nordangler (12. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Die Methode findest du auf meiner Seite beschrieben.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (12. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Hier noch ein paar Fotos die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.
Bitte direkt auf das Gesichtsanalysefoto achten und mir sagen wer dies ist.
Sonst ist noch die Gerätekiste und Hornhechteutin zu erkennen.

Sven


----------



## Marc R. (12. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Moinsen,

hier nun auch mein Bericht:
6 Uhr morgens, der Wecker klingelt. Mit Mühe aufgestanden, geduscht und die letzten Sachen gepackt. Um 7 Uhr 15 ging es dann nach Lürschau. Dort angekommen noch schnell einen Kaffee getrunken und dann auf nach FL zu Holgers Top Shop, um Seeringler zu kaufen und Jelle einzusammeln. Etwas zusätzliches Equipment wurde natürlich auch noch eingekauft! ;-) 60 Minuten später Ankunft in Fredericia/DK. Der erste kleine Dämpfer: Hafen komplett gesperrt! Ein kleiner Abschnitt, der auch von einigen anderen Anglern besetzt war, wurde dann doch von Sven für die ersten Gehversuche mit dem Buttlöffel auserkoren. Nach kurzer Einweisung ging es auch gleich los. Die Fänge waren am Anfang ganz ordentlich, ließen zum Ende hin aber nach. Ich hatte nach ca. 2 Stunden 5 Schollen, 2 Dorsche und 1 Kliesche, die letzten 3 durften aber weiterwachsen, der Rest wurde versorgt. Um 13 Uhr ging es an die Brücke, die Fyn mit dem dänischen Festland verbindet. Ab in die Wathosen und los ging's. An Fischen gab es außer einigen Nemos nichts und so blieb Jelle ein wenig Zeit, den Jörch etwas zu veräppeln. ;-) Nach kurzer Zeit Stellenwechsel auf die andere Seite an eine Kaimauer. Angler waren sehr viele vorhanden, gefangen wurde am Anfang so gut wie nichts. Löffel 'raus und gleich die erste Platte von Jörg. Mit mir hat es das Glück am Anfang nicht so gut gemeint. Insgesamt 4 Buttlöffel und mehrere Haken gingen verloren, während Jelle und Dennis schon einen Fisch nach dem Anderen aus dem Wasser zogen (ihr habt auch die bessere Stelle gehabt, nich wahr ;-)). Später lief es aber auch bei mir noch ganz gut und ich kam nochmal relativ dicht heran, einige Klieschen, Schollen und Nemos konnten verhaftet werden. Zum Ende sind die Beiden aber klar davongezogen. Die Fische bissen relativ vorsichtig, haben den Köder lange Zeit verfolgt, mit ihm gespielt (Platte mit einem inhalierten Haken konnte ich an dieser Stelle eine fangen, und die war leider untermaßig). Ein etwas aggressiveres zupfen konnte sie häufig zum Zuschnappen bewegen, was mit einem leichten Anheben der Rute quittiert wurde. 
Die dänischen Angler hatten nicht den Erfolg, den wir verzeichnen konnten und sind zum Teil mit mürrischen Gesichtern abgezogen.  
Nachdem die Würmer am Abend verbraucht waren, ging es wieder Richtung good old germany. Mein Fazit: Ein toller Angeltag mit tollen Leuten, der mit einigen Fischen abgerundet wurde. Der Buttlöffel hat in diesem Fall zweifelsfrei mehr Fisch als die ansitzenden Kollegen gefangen. Auch die Artenvielfalt der gestern gefangenen Fische (Scholle, Flunder, Kliesche, Dorsch, Seeskopion, Lippfisch und Hornhecht) war erstaunlich. Neben dem Buttlöffel selber hat aber sicherlich auch die Bewegung des Köders und die wesentlich größere Fläche, die abgefischt werden kann, eine Rolle gespielt. Ich werde ihn ganz sicher nicht zum letzten Mal verwendet haben!


----------



## Nordangler (12. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

nun aber die Fotos


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Moin Sven,  |wavey: 

Gratuliere euch zu diesem fantastischen Angeltag.  #6 
Ich war in Gedanken bei euch.  #g 

Es hatte sich bei mir kurzfristig entschieden, dass ich hätte doch mitkommen können. Aber das hat sich erst am Freitag herausgestellt.  #q 

Dennoch bin ich überzeugt, dass wir noch einen gemeinsamen Tripp auf die Reihe bekommen. Spätestens beim 1. FL-Meerforellentreffen!  :m 

Gruß

-Rolf-   #h


----------



## Nordangler (12. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Bestimmt Mefohunter. Das kriegen wir allemal hin.
Aber hast ja auch echt etwas verpasst.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Denke mal, das ich evtl im Winter noch einen starten werde oder im Februar, März nächsten Jahres.
Zwischendurch wird es bestimmt noch einen Buttlöffelkurs geben, aber der wird kostenpflichtig sein.

Sven


----------



## Madfisher (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Juhu endlich kann ich die fotos auch sehen
Marc


----------



## Nordangler (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

So der nächste Teilnehmer hat seinen Bericht abgeliefert.
Vielen Dank AndreasP.
Bericht ist oben mit eingefügt.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Auch dir Michael ein danke schön für den Bericht. Ich habe ihn reingestellt.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder. Hat wirklich sehr viel Spaß gebracht!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Ich glaub Jelle hat was im Kaffee gehabt!!!  |uhoh:


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Der kleinste Dorsch des Tages und ne stattliche Flunder.


----------



## oh-nemo (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Die Ost-Holstein Fraktion unter der Fyn-Bridge


Sylverpasi






Hornhecht-Eutin






...und ich oh-nemo


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Year ..... Ost-Holstein-Fraktion rulezzzzzz!!!!|good:


----------



## Nordangler (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Habe für die Teilnehmer dieses Event noch eine kleine Überraschung.


Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Erzähl. Bin doch sooo neugierig.


----------



## oh-nemo (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Sehen so die besten Angler aus?
Gelangweilt auf der Kaimauer sitzend?
Ruten lässig in der Hand?
Immer´n frechen Spruch auf den Lippen?
Ich sach JA !!!!

Vorne hockend Dennis,dahinter sitzend Jelle


----------



## Nordangler (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

neeeee tue ich nicht.

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> neeeee tue ich nicht.
> 
> Sven


Dafür stell ich gleich erstmal´n Foto von dir rein


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Noch ein paar Pic´s zum träumen. Der Seeskorpion war der größte, den ich bisher gesehen habe!!! #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

|kopfkrat


----------



## Marc R. (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Überraschng? Ich hoffe, du meinst damit nicht das Video! ;-)


----------



## Nordangler (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

lol nein
Auch noch etwas anderes. Hatte gestern mit meiner Frau darüber gesprochen und sie fand die Idee gut.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> lol nein
> Auch noch etwas anderes. Hatte gestern mit meiner Frau darüber gesprochen und sie fand die Idee gut.
> 
> Sven



Na los Sven. Was ist es? Muß Jörg den Stuhl nun doch bezahlen. Das wäre auf jeden Fall ne Überraschung!!!  :q  |abgelehn  |uhoh:


----------



## Nordangler (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

da dachte ich mehr an dich, weil du so schadenfroh warst.

Sven


----------



## Marc R. (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Datt is' jetzt aber 'ne ganz fiese Nummer. Erst heiß machen und dann nichts verraten.
Aber immerhin, datt Video gibbet nicht! :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

|muahah: Der war gut! Dazu sag ich |abgelehn! Los rück raus mit der Sprache. Ich wünsche euch allen erst einmal eine |gutenach!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (14. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Wann und wo gibt es so einen Kurs nochmal und was kostet er?


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*



			
				Leif-Jesper schrieb:
			
		

> Wann und wo gibt es so einen Kurs nochmal und was kostet er?



Schau mal auf der ersten Seite nach. Ziemlich weit unten. Dort hat Sven schon was von sich gegeben. |uhoh:  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Mann Sven ich dreh ab vor Neugier!!! Was ist das denn für ne Überraschung. Bekommt jeder ein Ü-Ei nachträglich per UPS?


----------



## Nordangler (14. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Na gut. Ich dachte eigentlich mehr an einen speziellen Meerforellenblinker.
Sogesehen meine Spezialfarbe.
Aber den wollt ihr nicht oder ??
Sowie einen kleinen Pilker.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Soll Deine Überraschung was kosten oder möchtest Du uns die beiden schenken? :q
Klar wollen wir.


----------



## Madfisher (14. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

das seh ich genau so#6


----------



## Nordangler (14. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Wieso kosten ??
Was das jetzt eine Fangfrage ???
Ich dachte, das es eine Art Geschenk sein sollte für diese tolle Truppe.
Außerdem glaube ich, das diese Farbe äußerst fängig ist, weil ich die als Pilker schon getestet hatte und eine Menge Dorsche erlegt, sowie eine Mefo und reichlich Nachläufer hatte.
Wenn die bei euch auch fängig sind ist meine Vermutung richtig und ich laße sie 1. in Serie gehen und 2. habt ihr alle einen Topköder.
Ich kann allerdings auch ein Paket Taschentücher mit meinen Initialen versenden. Denke aber, das dies nicht so gut kommt.

Sven

Sven


----------



## Madfisher (14. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

ne lieber köder als Tempos 
gute idee ich sag bestimmt nicht nein
Marc Ra.


----------



## Nordangler (14. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

So hier ist der Spezialblinker. Es ist der obere der beiden Blinker.
Gott sei Dank sind wir in der Lage im Sonderfarben herzustellen.

Sven


----------



## Madfisher (14. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

schön


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Jo ich hätte gerne die Überraschung!


----------



## Nordangler (14. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Du willst ja nur anständig Mefos fangen. "gg"
Aber war schon ein netter Tag mit euch.
Video wird morgen an den PC verfüttert, mal schauen, wie das Endprodukt dann aussieht.

Sven


----------



## Marc R. (15. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Na Sven, da sag' auch ich nicht nein. Schicken musst du sie nicht an mich, ich nehme beim nächsten Besuch lieber einen mehr... ;-)


----------



## Nordangler (15. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Der Mann ist ja wahnsinnig !!!

Sven


----------



## elefant (15. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Hallo
Schöne Berichte! Es freut mich,daß Ihr so viel Spaß hattet!
Dank Deiner Kurse,Sven,müßten wir ja nun so langsam eine Mannschaft zusammen haben um mal die Hohwachter Sandbank 'abzulöffeln'!(Sind ja viele hier aus der Nähe)


----------



## Nordangler (15. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Klar Elefant !!!
Würde bestimmt gehen.

Ich schicke die Sachen los, wenn die Anfertigung fertig ist.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (17. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Möchte das Video Anfang-Mitte nächster Woche ins Netz stellen.
Weiß jemand, wie ich es bei Emule genau reinsetze. Ansonsten muß ich einen eigenen Server aufmachen.
Während bei Emule würden meine Bekannte alle mitmachen, so das genügend Downloadmöglichkeiten da sind.

Sven


----------



## Madfisher (18. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Du mußt es bei emule einfach nur in deinen Incoming Ordner packen der ist ohnehin freigegeben und für alle zugängig solange du online bist

MfG Marc|wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (19. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

So die kleinen Danke schön gehen morgen mit der Post raus. Allen viel Spaß damit.

Sven


----------



## Madfisher (20. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

HiHi hab mein kleines Dankeschön schon.#6 

danke fürs dankeschön 
MfG Marc


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*



			
				Madfisher schrieb:
			
		

> HiHi hab mein kleines Dankeschön schon.#6
> 
> danke fürs dankeschön
> MfG Marc



Frechheit!   #6  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (22. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Der Postbote war grad da,
 Dankeschööön Sven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sieht fängig aus Dein Mefo Wobbler #6
Noch ein Bleikopfspinner dabei, sauber







Was baut man am besten hinter den Bleikopfspinner,einen  Drilling?


----------



## Nordangler (22. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Wobbler ???
Hätte schwören können, das das eher ein Blinker ist.

Hinter dem Spinner kannste einen Einzelhaken mit Wurm, Fischfetzen oder Twister machen. Oder wie du schon sagtest einfach einen Drilling hinter setzen.



Sven


----------



## Marc R. (22. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Moinsen,

Blinker und Pilker sind auch bei mir gut angekommen. Ersterer wird vielleicht auch am WE getestet. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Ich hab noch nüschts bekommen......... :c:c:c


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

JUHUUU ich hab doch was bekommen. Vielen Dank für den Blinker und den Pilker! Sehen echt gut aus. Den ersten Fisch, den ich damit fange, wird Dir gewidmet!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Moin Moin ,
mein´s ist auch da  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri . Danke schön , werde die Teile gleich am Samstag mal in der Ostssee ausprobieren .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (22. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Viel Spaß damit Michael und Dennis

Wenn der erste Fisch mir gewidmet ist, dann bitte ein Foto zu mir.

Sollte damit die größte Mefo des Jahres gefangen werden klatscht mir bestimmt der Hoden zu Boden.



Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Moin Moin ,
is doch klar Sven  #6 . Und das mit der Mefo werden wir versuchen alleine schon um des Bildes wegen mit dem Hoden  |jump: .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MefoAngler (23. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

Moin moin wie soll eigentlich das Video heißen, damit man es bei Emule auch findet ?


----------



## MefoAngler (23. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

achso, wo kann ich denn den Blinker bestellen ?


----------



## Nordangler (23. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht vom Buttlöffelkurs am 11.09.2004*

den Blinker kannste auf meiner Homepage bestellen im Shop.
Wie das Video heißen soll weiß ich noch nicht, sage dann aber hier Bescheid.

Sven


----------

